# skunk creation



## Muskblater (Jan 30, 2010)

can any 1 give me some help to make a skunk costume?

i perfer latex but fur is fine


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

Muskblater said:


> can any 1 give me some help to make a skunk costume?
> 
> i perfer latex but fur is fine



A latex costume?? Really? Wow that's gotta be a bit awkward to get in and out of.


----------



## Muskblater (Jan 30, 2010)

but some people like latex feeling


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Jan 30, 2010)

I've allways wanted to try wearing latex clothing lol I came across a site that has latex body suits and masks and such but more of the fetish thing I thought I saw a furry type costume in there tho

I came across it looking at this picture http://steeneeweenee.deviantart.com/art/Horns-68176958

this is the site they had linked http://prettypervy.com/

hope this helps


----------



## Muskblater (Jan 30, 2010)

Wynter_pheonix said:


> I've allways wanted to try wearing latex clothing lol I came across a site that has latex body suits and masks and such but more of the fetish thing I thought I saw a furry type costume in there tho
> 
> I came across it looking at this picture http://steeneeweenee.deviantart.com/art/Horns-68176958
> 
> ...



this is skunks not horns


----------



## Bir (Jan 31, 2010)

Haha, I've seen latex suits before. They're actually pretty cool.

If you're ever looking for a tail for your suit, though, feel free to click the link in my signature. It will take you to my furaffinity shop, where I sell tails. ^^


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Jan 31, 2010)

Muskblater said:


> this is skunks not horns


yes I know but I thought I saw foxes and suff in there too

sorry


----------



## KariLion (Feb 1, 2010)

Muskblater said:


> this is skunks not horns



Way to be bitchy to someone who was trying to help you. If you actually looked at the link you would see that there are several latex animal suits in there, INCLUDING A SKUNK.


----------



## Muskblater (Feb 2, 2010)

KariLion said:


> Way to be bitchy to someone who was trying to help you. If you actually looked at the link you would see that there are several latex animal suits in there, INCLUDING A SKUNK.



i would like a less bulky 1 that fits my image


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 3, 2010)

Um, that skunk suit at Pretty Pervy's site is inflatable as is the very neat red fox costume. I'm sure you could find some latex suit builder to make one that doesn't inflate or just inflates minimally to add shape. I do like the idea of an inflatable tail, though.


----------



## Muskblater (Feb 8, 2010)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Um, that skunk suit at Pretty Pervy's site is inflatable as is the very neat red fox costume. I'm sure you could find some latex suit builder to make one that doesn't inflate or just inflates minimally to add shape. I do like the idea of an inflatable tail, though.



i would like 1 that fits me not a huge bulky 1


----------



## Disasterfox (Feb 9, 2010)

Not to be offensive to anyone but good Lord that link D=
My eyes bled a little

As for your skunk situation, I'd look into finding a more down-to-earth fabric than latex. It may be one of the most problematic suits to use


----------

